# Hilfslinien in ander PSD Datei kopieren



## xthetronx (3. Mai 2002)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mir ein kleines Problem eingefangen. 
Ich habe in einer PSD Datei Hilfslinien eingerichtet. Die möchte ich jetzt gerne in einer anderen PSD Datei auch haben.
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit dies vielleicht zu kopieren? 

Vielen Dank im voraus

Gruss

Torsten


----------



## energy² (4. Mai 2002)

*jo vielleicht so*

wie wäre es wenn du einfach dein neues bild in das alte psd bild kopierst ?

beide bilder öffnen und nebeneinander anordnen...
die ebene einfach in das alte bild ziehen und dann sind deine hilfslienien auf dem neuen bild.... 

ist warscheinlich nicht wirklich hilfreich aber mehr weiss ich net dazu viel glück


----------



## Maniacy (4. Mai 2002)

ööhm...
lies einfach die Pixel am Lineal (einblenden: Strg+R) ab und übertrage die Hilfslinien mit Ansicht/Neue Hilfslinie
Also mit Ebenen rüberziehn, ziehst du nur die Ebenen und nicht die Hilfslinien mit, weil die Hilfslinien nicht Ebenenspezifisch sind, sondern als lose Linien über der Ansicht deines Bildes liegen.

Andere Möglichkeit:
Du drückst den unten hervorgehobenen Knopf. Dann hast du ne zweie PS Datei die genauso ist wie deine alte. Da musst du nur noch die Ebenen entfernen, und hast dann nur deine Hilfslinien. Dann kannst du in diesem alten/neuen Bild die Linien weiterbenutzen. 

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## xthetronx (4. Mai 2002)

*Danke erstmal an euch beide*

Ich werde dann wohl von den Linien ablesen müssen. Die Idee hatte ich wohl auch schon, ist ja naheliegend, aber ich dachte Photoshop hätte auch die Möglichkeit Hilfslinien zu übertragen, oder dass ich zumindest mit z.B. Doppelklick ein Menü öffnen kann, wo ich dann die Hilfslinien per Eingabe positionieren kann. Das habe ich aber bisher nicht gefunden und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, scheint es das auch nicht zu geben.
Das wäre etwas was meiner Meinung nach, eigentlich zu den Standarteinrichtungen gehören sollte.

Schönes Wochenende noch

Gruss

Torsten


----------



## Maniacy (5. Mai 2002)

Freund, lieber Freund.
Du erst lesen und tun was ich geschrieben habe!
Ansicht/Neue Hilfslinie
Dann Du nix mehr Problem haben!

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## xthetronx (5. Mai 2002)

*Es gibt da so ein Sprichwort...*

Wer lesen UND es dann noch umsetzen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
Da bin ich tatsächlich zu schnell drübergeflogen. 

Danke nochmal für die Belehrung oder sollte ich Beleerung schreiben? 

Schönes Wochenende noch Maniacy

Gruss

Torsten


----------

